# Power Window Motor



## sutliffhl21 (Feb 19, 2006)

I picked up my 06 GTO last week and the first time I tried to put the passenger side window down, it goes down ok, but when I try to put it up, it crawls so slow to the point that it almost doesnt go up. Has anyone else had this problem? How could this happen on a brand new car? lol


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

I've never had that happen before on a new car. I had that happen on my eagle talon and it turned out there were rubber inserts in the tracks that guide the window along the track, below the window frame. When the window went down they would slide down with the window, they weren't suppose to move, but when i put the window up they were try to slide up back into place with the window. I just replace the rubber inserst with new ones and that fixed my problem. 
Don't know if it's the same for your car.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

please don't tell me GTO window motors have the same problems as F-body window motors. :lol: 

sounds like a malfunctioning unit, i hope the warrenty will cover it.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

sutliffhl21 said:


> I picked up my 06 GTO last week and the first time I tried to put the passenger side window down, it goes down ok, but when I try to put it up, it crawls so slow to the point that it almost doesnt go up. Has anyone else had this problem? How could this happen on a brand new car? lol


Go to your dealer and try cycling through the window a few times. The motor just might be a little tight and needs a few runs to begin operating normally. If it's cold where you live -- that might be part of the problem, too. Both are long-shots, though. 

Overall, this does not sound right. Visit your dealer so they can check it. And before work begins -- ask them to find out how long a new power window motor will take to come in. If it's a couple of days from a distribution point, OK. If the parts aren't in the country, have them put your car together so you can drive it while the parts are in transit. Good luck.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

CrabhartLSX said:


> please don't tell me GTO window motors have the same problems as F-body window motors. :lol:
> 
> sounds like a malfunctioning unit, i hope the warrenty will cover it.


Warranty *will* cover it...make appt with dealer.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

My passenger-side window has never gone up quite as fast as the one on the driver's side, but nothing nearly as bad as you're describing. Shoot, I don't think I've _ever_ had a car whose windows rose simultaneously!


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

johnebgoode said:


> Warranty *will* cover it...make appt with dealer.


I say that because a lot of dealerships wouldn't replace the f-body motors unless they stopped working altogether.


----------



## ShAkz05GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

CrabhartLSX said:


> I say that because a lot of dealerships wouldn't replace the f-body motors unless they stopped working altogether.


There has to be a certain time that is within regulations. For example, if it takes 2 minutes of trying to start the car for it to actually fire up, then That would be outside of the time limit. You know what I mean?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

CrabhartLSX said:


> I say that because a lot of dealerships wouldn't replace the f-body motors unless they stopped working altogether.


Once they see the condition as compared to the other side I'm sure they wont deny it.


----------



## dizz81 (Jan 29, 2006)

I have the same issue on my 05 driver side window.. it loses the race everytime I put both windows down.. and going up is even worse.. but I have an appointment to have my interior carpet replaced along with the moldings and the inside door sill painted.. I told them to check out the window also.. 2nd time having to check it now..


----------

